# How Fast Did You Improve?



## chicken9290 (Jan 4, 2011)

A few days ago I noticed that I improved from 45 second averages to 12 second averages in about 5 months. While this may not be very good looking at other cubers (like Feliks) I think it is worth some thought to show how much you have improved since you started the rubiks cube, 222, 444, 555, or other puzzle


----------



## Olji (Jan 4, 2011)

i guess i improved rather slow, since i was about sub-min in august, and is currently almost consistent sub 30, but not that serious anymore, i stopped learning full OLL, and is just playing with the cube, trainging lookahead on occasion


----------



## Zarxrax (Jan 4, 2011)

Uh, I've been cubing for 2 years and I'm still not really sub 25.


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 4, 2011)

Wow, I was going to vote but I can't. I took more than 2 years, apparently I'm too n00b to count


----------



## Joël (Jan 4, 2011)

I started cubing in december 2003. Reached sub-15 in the summer of 2005. A litte more than 1,5 years.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 4, 2011)

I started fridrich after 3 months of speedcubing (I learned full OLL/PLL before solving)

If you start the "timer" when I started doing solves, then ~ 6 months or so. Perhaps 7.


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Jan 4, 2011)

pretty funny it took me 6 months to get sub 15 xD Not that fast though but I only practise like 15 min aday busy with school stuff


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jan 4, 2011)

Like 4 years.


----------



## tx789 (Jan 4, 2011)

I learned to solve a Rubik cube in Feb 2009 but I think I learned all the algs more like early March I can't remember very well. A few months give or take I was over 2 min and lucky to get sub 2 min it broke(red center piece broke off) months later i finally did a 3x3 slve on a 3x3 and got just over a min just before my first comp a was avg 50 sec now 38-43 ish so on 3x3 has improved nearly 2 min. 5x5 however has improved more like 10 min


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Jan 4, 2011)

Can't vote yet, since I'm not sub-15, but I'll answer the question of the thread's title.

I cubed for years using the Beginner's Method purely for fun, and was around 1 min.
After learning full PLL, it took me 1 month to go down from 1 min to 35 secs.
I then learned Intuitive/Alg F2L, and that took me another month to get sub30.
I'm now trying to improve my F2L, before moving on to Full OLL, and am stuck on ~22 sec avgs for the past 2-3 months.


----------



## ilikecubing (Jan 4, 2011)

Its intresting to see how it varies from person to person.

I didn't vote because i'm not yet sub 15


----------



## Shortey (Jan 4, 2011)

I voted 8 months.


----------



## TiLiMayor (Jan 4, 2011)

I have been solving for a year, but training 6 months overall and im slightly over 25 so..


----------



## sub_zero1983 (Jan 4, 2011)

I've been solving for 2 years but only started wanting to get fast 8 months ago.


----------



## izovire (Jan 4, 2011)

It took me about 1 month to go from 1 min avg. to 25 sec. avg. I reached a plateau there... then I suddenly dropped to about 18-19 sec. avg... and am at another plateau. 

Same for my 5x5... I've plateau'd at 1:55 avg. and 7x7 I plateau'd at 4:55 avg. then slowed down to 5:30 avg. It's tough to get good at all cube sizes at the same time. I also get quite busy with my store... so I don't practice like a lot of people think I do... practically swimming in cubes 18 hours a day.


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Jan 4, 2011)

For me a sub-15 average came after about 4 years.


----------



## ariasamie (Jan 4, 2011)

1.5 years of cubing and not even sub20.
shame on me.


----------



## izovire (Jan 4, 2011)

It took me about 1 month to go from 1 min avg. to 25 sec. avg. I reached a plateau there... then I suddenly dropped to about 18-19 sec. avg... and am at another plateau. 

Same for my 5x5... I've plateau'd at 1:55 avg. and 7x7 I plateau'd at 4:55 avg. then slowed down to 5:30 avg. It's tough to get good at all cube sizes at the same time. I also get quite busy with my store... so I don't practice like a lot of people think I do... practically swimming in cubes 18 hours a day.


----------



## Andreaillest (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm a snail. Been cubing for 3, maybe 4 years and I barely avg. sub 20. It sucks seeing other people improve faster than me, but everyone improves differently. Also, I have been a bit lazy in learning/practicing some techniques.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 4, 2011)

I've been cubing for just over a year (like, literally, seven days), and I've been cubing with ZZ, my current method, for about four months. I'm pretty much sub-20 now, averaging 17-21. Screw consistency.

Obviously, I didn't vote because I'm not sub-15, but I thought I'd throw in my two cents.
Btw, 45 seconds to 12 seconds in that short a time is 0.0


----------



## Dene (Jan 4, 2011)

2 years. Except when I started cubing, sub15 was considered very fast and sub20 was my only real goal.


----------



## choza244 (Jan 4, 2011)

I've been cubing for almost a year and I'm almost sub 20


----------



## maggot (Jan 4, 2011)

it took me a little over a year. i was stuck at 45 for a long time, and 30 for a long time. then i took a break from it and did a lot of 4x4. when i came back, i was 20's and i quickly went to 15's... im 15's now. 

i would just like to comment on the OP. 'it took me a little over 5 months to go from 45 to 12's', and yet videos posted on your youtube account show 6 months ago you were posting 20 second averages. so, is that not you in your channel? i just found this funny. your concept of time is distorted.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm 20s average, 2 years of cubing. I haven't improved for a year though, need to practice.


----------



## TheMachanga (Jan 5, 2011)

I use to be kind of a twisty puzzle looking/buying and moddeer-ish kind of cuber. Then I changed to speed because it was too expensive.


----------



## David0794 (Jan 5, 2011)

1 year and 3 months...now I get a sub15 avg12 daily.


----------



## Nestor (Jan 5, 2011)

TheMachanga said:


> I use to be kind of a twisty puzzle looking/buying and moddeer-ish kind of cuber. Then I changed to speed because it was too expensive.


 
I can relate to this: the only reason I speed is because I can't afford a constant influx of new puzzles (specially when earning in Dominican Pesos).

Every once in a while, though, I can get a couple of new puzzles and forget about speed until I've solved them.


----------



## AnsonL (Jan 5, 2011)

from 45 to 12s in 5 months?thats insane..


----------



## AvidCuber (Jan 5, 2011)

You could say that I have had very slow improvement since first solving the cube, as I first solved the cube in March/April/May (can't remember which) of 2008. However, I barely touched it for nearly two years, occasionally (meaning, whenever I saw it lying around on the table, which was maybe once every few months) solving it but I wasn't interested in it at all, really. I only started getting interested in speed around February/March of 2010 and currently average around 17-18, so you could say that it took ~3 years of cubing to get to 17-18, or ~1 year of _speed_cubing to get to 17-18.


----------



## JackJ (Jan 5, 2011)

I've been cubing for 2 1/2 years and I average high 16's.


----------



## da25centz (Jan 5, 2011)

7 months, from whatever i started at (sup-2 most likely) down do 28-29


----------



## pappas (Jan 5, 2011)

It took me about 8 months starting from when I actually started speedsolving. I could solve a cube slowly about a year before that however. I seem to hit walls. eg. I steadily progressed to 15secs then got stuck there for ages then suddenly I got down to 13secs really quickly, now I'm stuck again.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Jan 5, 2011)

maggot said:


> i would just like to comment on the OP. 'it took me a little over 5 months to go from 45 to 12's', and yet videos posted on your youtube account show 6 months ago you were posting 20 second averages. so, is that not you in your channel? i just found this funny. your concept of time is distorted.


 He didn't say it was 5 months ago. He said it took him 5 months.
If his YT video is 6 months old, and he was 20avg, then 6 months ago could've been 4 months into his cubing. Which would equal 10 months of cubing. But, to get to sub15, it took him 5 months, out of those 10.


----------



## XXGeneration (Jan 5, 2011)

I think this is a secret OP brag thread about their own improvement.

OT: Maybe 8 months to where I am now, about averaging 16.


----------



## Zarxrax (Jan 5, 2011)

To those who have approached or reached sub-15 in less than a year, how much do you typically practice every day to reach that?


----------



## RCTACameron (Jan 5, 2011)

I had been cubing for 1 and a half years on Christmas, and my first sub-15 avg 12 was in early December (I think). I avg 16-17 normally.


----------



## ncube (Jan 5, 2011)

Started cubing with pogobat's tutorial fall 08. 
Stuck with that for a year until I was ~40 secs.
Learned keyhole and 2 look oll/pll January 2010 and got to~30
Learned full CFOP over 2010 and got to the 20 second barrier last summer
Took a break that summer, got back to school, and improved like 2 seconds per month since
Now avg 13-15


----------



## XXGeneration (Jan 5, 2011)

Zarxrax said:


> To those who have approached or reached sub-15 in less than a year, how much do you typically practice every day to reach that?



I'm almost sub 15, but not quite. My best Ao5 is 13.11 and my best Ao12 is 14.70.

I practice maybe 30 minutes a day now, with a formal timer and such. Back when I started, I was really bored and school so maybe upwards of an hour a day? But that was just when I was learning my methods. I think the most important thing to practice would be F2L lookahead. Even though it takes a lot of time every day, it can be practiced anywhere including on the bus to and from school, which is where I usually practice a bit.


----------



## Dacuba (Jan 5, 2011)

I'm Cubing 8,5 months and yesterday I had my first sub20 10/12, just another example of average improvement speed


----------



## Owen (Jan 5, 2011)

I'll probably never be sub-15.


----------



## CubicNL (Jan 5, 2011)

I started cubing a year ago, now I'm averaging 23-25sec normally.
But I was very naive... I started learning full OLL first, and after that I started learning PLL (If i see this now I really think, WTF?!)
I have recently switched to Colour Neutrality, so my times won't improve until I'm fully confident with CN.


----------



## uberCuber (Jan 5, 2011)

I started speedcubing seven months ago, though I didn't seriously practice at all at the beginning. There was also a month recently that I barely practiced 3x3 at all, in which I focused on school and my only practice was with bigcubes. Currently I average 17-19 seconds.


----------



## collinbxyz (Jan 5, 2011)

haha, I haven't reached that yet. I know, I stink...


----------



## Zeat (Jan 5, 2011)

i reached sub 15 in 11 month aprox.


----------



## Me (Jan 5, 2011)

Why isn't "Greater than 2 years" or "still not sub-15" an option? Is this thread discriminating towards people who aren't sub-15 yet!?!


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Jan 5, 2011)

Maybe some new poll options:
Not yet
More than 2 years
Less than 4 months


----------



## IamWEB (Jan 5, 2011)

From learning how to solve the cube - A year and 2/3-3/4?
From really getting into speedcubing - A year and several months.

Going by just the thread title, note this: ~1 minute to the 20s in 5 months? ~1 minute to 30s in 3-4 months I think...


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 6, 2011)

Zarxrax said:


> To those who have approached or reached sub-15 in less than a year, how much do you typically practice every day to reach that?


 
I saw a video of sub18 solve with slowww turning.

I resolve to only work on lookahead. Jumped from 30 to 26 in a few days time, and then a month later down to 20.

I actually *work* on my solves, finding fast F2L algorithms for hard cases, drilling my TPS. Nothing special. Really, until you hit sub15 it's not hard at all to improve.


----------



## Rpotts (Jan 6, 2011)

Ryan, why did you quote Zarxrax if you had no intention on answering his question?

I went from pure beginner to ~27 in about 6 months. Took a long, long break where I never practiced, then came back and went from ~34 to ~17 in another 6 months. Over the second improvement period i went from ~11/21 PLL to full PLL and 2-look OLL to full OLL.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 6, 2011)

Oh, I thought it said "how do you typically practice" instead of "how much do you typically practice".

Fail. The answer for me is ~ 1 hour each day of cubing in general, doesn't have to be pure 3x3x3.


----------



## bobo11420 (Jan 6, 2011)

Ive been cubing for almost two months and I am averaging around 32 seconds Ao12. I got to 1:15 avg with beginners after a week or so, then started to learn fridrich. My goal was sub 30 by 2 months but idk about that lol


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 6, 2011)

About a year and a half after I learned how to solve the cube.


----------



## BC1997 (Jan 6, 2011)

Well,I started cubing on December 2009 ,but after a month I quit cubing.After about 6 months I started again and I was able to get a sub-1:30.At this point I learned about fridrich and was abe to get under 40 secs.Now after learning full PLL and lubin the cube I can get a sub-30 avg(like 26-29) and I have a PB of 16.83.6months or a year,I guess.


----------



## hkne95 (Jan 6, 2011)

Now, after 6 months of cubing i got my first sub 15 avg5 
but my best avg12 is 16.15 and 17.01 avg50


----------



## endofdaworld (Jan 6, 2011)

started cubing early last year.. probably in March...then I quit...in August I started cubing again...began using F2L and I know about 10 Pll's and 15 Oll's and I get sub-25 avg...so hopefully I can get down to sub-15 soon


----------

